# Academy 1/72 A-10 Nose Weight



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

I am in the process of building an Academy 1/72 A-10, and the directions call out to add weight around the cockpit, but doesn't say how much. I'd hate to button this thing up, and have the tail dragging with the nose in the air. Does anyone know how much is needed?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can't say for sure, but my usual method is to fill up every available space forward of the main landing gear with BBs or birdshot. You can even fill the front half of any drop tanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It will take a fair amount of weight since the wings are more or less in the middle of the plane, and there is a ton of weight behind the landing gear with the engines. You can always tape the main airframe parts together and see how much weight it is going to take.


----------



## modelguru (Mar 31, 2010)

When I built planes I would tape the kit together put on the landing gear then take a corner of a plastic lunch bag tape it to the nose and add BB's until the plane was level then add a little more for good measures, and all my planes sat perfectly when completed.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Academy Nose Weight*

Thanks to those who answered. I ended up putting 20.5 grams of weight I the nose (a lucky guess, I suppose), and it worked. Used fishing line lead weights -approximately 1.1 grams each. I dry assembled the model, including the landing gear, and filled the area around the cockpit as full as possible. The drop tanks weren't that big to get mush in.;


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wanna see my personal epic of nose-weighting?

For this Collect-Aire resin 1/48 XP-67:









I had to put this many .45 hardball bullets in it (plus two .223s, and two .36 cal lead balls)


----------

